# Hello!  Jar shopping  HWY 75 Florida north toward Chicago - help...



## Crazyaboutjars (Feb 26, 2022)

New to this forum.  Longtime jar collector driving north Interstate 75 from Florida toward Chicago soon. Stopping at Antique Malls looking for unusual jars.  Interested in colors, closures, caps. I buy, sell and trade jars and make reproduction caps and bands.  I love jar collecting!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome to the Forum!  There's not always a lot of activity here, but we do enjoy a good discussion - and some fresh insight.  What kinds of repro lids and bands do you make?


----------



## Crazyaboutjars (Feb 27, 2022)

Hello!   I started out making midget jar caps out of standard size caps.  I've since branched out a bit and am making stuff like Queen, Victory, 1872 and midget bands.  Just a hobby to pass the winter mostly here in Wisconsin.  I have an Etsy store and Facebook page, both called 
Wizard of Lids.


----------

